# iPhone or Android? Mac or PC?



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

After years of countless struggles and head-bashing sessions with iTunes, nonexistent customer support, and stupid decisions masked as "innovation," my love affair with Apple ended about two months ago. My shiny blue iPod Nano is where it all began one day in 2009, and my iPod Touch the following year plunged me deeper. iPhones soon followed, and I was a proud Apple loyalist. Meanwhile, a little piece of software called iTunes threw a fit any time I tried to work with it. Change that setting? Fine, but we gotta wipe your phone first! Add an album to your music library? Sorry, iTunes now only supports the newest iPhones, so shell out the cash, son! But I silently endured the hours-long struggles for the sake of these sleek, beautiful devices. Until one day, enough was enough. I was due a device upgrade on my plan, and was trying to log out of my Apple ID on my iPhone 6 so I could give the phone to my sister. It asked me for my password to log out. To log out!! Do you make people take the oath of citizenship when they LEAVE the country? Anyway, it told me my password was incorrect, despite the fact that it was the same one I'd used for years. So I got locked out, and used Apple's password recovery, which nonchalantly told me that it would take "a few days" for my info to get to me. 
That was the last straw. I upgraded my phone......to a Samsung. So far I couldn't be happier. Android doesn't look as pretty as iOS, but I find it so much more intuitive to use. It still feels weird not having an iPhone but at this point I wouldn't ever go back. Plus, Google will reset my password in about five minutes. As opposed to "a few days" which has actually turned into two months without a word. 
Where computers are concerned I'll take PC. Cheaper and more intuitive. Same specs as a Mac for a third of the price. 
So where do you stand in the phone and computer wars?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

My wife's Android takes add'l memory chips and can be connected via USB to a real computer* to upload and download music and photos. Seems to work fine! My own phone plugs into the wall. Remember those? :lol:

*Kids call these "Grandpa boxes."


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

PC I don't have to pay a months salary after taxes are payed at least to get a PC. Android cheaper than IPhone and they have radio players built in.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

iPhone and PC, pure and simple.


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate (May 24, 2015)

I have an Android phone - I like having some liberty and freedom to customize as I see fit. In contrast, Apple made the decision with the iPhone that they knew best how you would like your phone configures, and you should leave such decisions to the experts. I can't stand that level of control.

But then I also love my Mac computer. I have just preferred the Mac operating system over the various fits and starts of Windows iterations.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

android phone

pc running Linux

can't be a follower of fashion


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*"I'll take the soup."

*


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

PC for me and a landline. I used to be a Mac person, but the need to develop computer skills that the business community needs led me to PCs. (Although I admit that I miss HyperCard. )As for cell phones .... I've never felt obliged to make myself available to anyone at all hours. If someone wants to contact me they can leave a message.


----------

